# Core I5 3570K (Ivy Bridge) - Boxed Kühler Erfahrungen?



## Crymes (28. August 2012)

*Core I5 3570K (Ivy Bridge) - Boxed Kühler Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,
Kann einer mal kurz berichten wie sich der Boxed Kühler von den Ivy Bridge-CPUs verhält bzgl. der Lautstärke und Temperatur?


----------



## Placebo (28. August 2012)

*AW: Core I5 3570K (Ivy Bridge) - Boxed Kühler Erfahrungen?*

Er ist OK, man braucht nicht unbedingt noch einen stärkeren Kühler, damit man es leise hat (ist natürlich immer Ansichtssache).


----------



## Ace (28. August 2012)

*AW: Core I5 3570K (Ivy Bridge) - Boxed Kühler Erfahrungen?*

also wenn du gedenkst ein wenig OC zu betreiben kauf dir was anderes,ansonsten er ist klein und bei Vollast nicht gerade Leise.


----------



## Crymes (28. August 2012)

*AW: Core I5 3570K (Ivy Bridge) - Boxed Kühler Erfahrungen?*

Overclocking ist kein Thema, der neue Prozessor sollte genug Leistung haben.
Unter Spielelast wird er denke ich eh von der GraKa übertönt, aber wie ist er im IDle?


----------



## beren2707 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Core I5 3570K (Ivy Bridge) - Boxed Kühler Erfahrungen?*

Im Idle bleibt er leise, da hörst du kaum was. Erst bei Last dreht er kräftig auf. Bei so 'ner CPU sollte man aber irgendwann mal 30-35€ in die Hand nehmen und 'nen gescheiten Kühler kaufen; dann ist er deutlich kühler und - je nach Kühler - deutlich leiser. Wozu kauft man sonst eine OC-CPU?


----------



## target2804 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Core I5 3570K (Ivy Bridge) - Boxed Kühler Erfahrungen?*

Würde mir einen anderen kaufen. hatte den boxed kühler drauf und der war deutlich hörbar. klar, total laut war er nicht, man hat ihn aber rausgehört.
und wenn du n schönen tower-kühler nimmst, kannst den dauerhaft auf 800rpm laufen lassen und wirst von dem teil nahezu garnichts hören


----------



## Crymes (29. August 2012)

*AW: Core I5 3570K (Ivy Bridge) - Boxed Kühler Erfahrungen?*

Meint ihr, dass sich der Prolimatech Samuel 17 mit nem Silent Wings "geräuschlos" betreiben lässt?


----------



## Ace (30. August 2012)

*AW: Core I5 3570K (Ivy Bridge) - Boxed Kühler Erfahrungen?*

Ein kühler im mittleren Preissegmente ist immer besser wie ein Box Kühler.
Einen vernünftigen Tower Kühler mit einem guten Lüfter und du hast schon bessere Temperaturen
wäre meine Empfehlung.


----------



## soyus3 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Core I5 3570K (Ivy Bridge) - Boxed Kühler Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,
ich habe mir den i5 3570 bestellt. Nur hab ich hier noch den 
*Deepcool CPU-Kühler GAMMAXX 200 ( Deepcool CPU-Kühler GAMMAXX 200 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von )
*

rumliegen. Was meint ihr bringt mehr? Den Stock-Cooler draufpacken oder den Deepcool nehmen?


MfG


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. September 2012)

Ich würde den Deepcool nehmen.
Wenn er dir zu laut ist, kannst du ja einfach wieder tauschen.


----------



## soyus3 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Core I5 3570K (Ivy Bridge) - Boxed Kühler Erfahrungen?*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort ich888. Hat noch jemand ne Meinung dazu?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. September 2012)

soyus3 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Antwort ich888. Hat noch jemand ne Meinung dazu?



Ich kenne den Deepcool nicht, aber ich denke er müsste leiser sein.

Wenn nicht, einfach wieder tauschen


----------

